# FS: hillstream loaches and puffer



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hillstream Loaches - $5 each min.3

11 inch Fahaka puffer $50


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bummmppppp this up !!


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Pmed. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !!!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

you ship to me bao?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry, not looking to ship..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

no one wants a pair of breeding cpos???


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this upppppppppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this uppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump these guys up !


----------

